# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - toukokuu 2010

## jtm

1.5 Tkl:
#636/3
#110/8, kiva nähdä että midi palannut liikenteeseen pitkän tauon jälkeen. Mikäs oli syy poissaoloon?
#257/23

Tkl #661 oli teekkareilla tilausajossa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:49 ----------

2.5 Tkl:
#636/3, ihanaa nähdä näin "vanhaa" kalustoa pyhäliikenteessä  :Smile:  Ja kun kyseessä on Scanian viimeinen hyvä alusta (L113) missä on kunnon äänet eikä semmoista ruohonleikkuriin tai skootteriin verrattavaa putpusta niinkuin esim. L94 tai K230.

----------


## killerpop

> Ja kun kyseessä on Scanian viimeinen hyvä alusta (L113) missä on kunnon äänet eikä semmoista ruohonleikkuriin tai skootteriin verrattavaa putpusta niinkuin esim. L94 tai K230.


Näitä asioita voisit myös tiedustella Petsamon omakotiyhdistykseltä, onko mukavampi kuunnella L113:n kovaäänisiä moottoreita raikaamassa omakotialueella, kuin hieman hiljaisempia yksilöitä. Onneksi pyhäliikenne ei sentäs ala aamuviideltä.

----------


## karvinen

Mä näin ton TKL #110 Nekalan hallin pihassa oikeen puolisen vetopyörän vanne aivan öljyn peitossa ja akselin laakerikoppa oli irti siitä ja sen suojan tilalla oli vaan joku rasvanen rätti. Tästä näystä on aikaa noin parisen viikkoa. Veikkaan että oli heittänyt öljyt mäjelle, kun oli kerran kardaani irrotettu.

----------


## jtm

> Näitä asioita voisit myös tiedustella Petsamon omakotiyhdistykseltä, onko mukavampi kuunnella L113:n kovaäänisiä moottoreita raikaamassa omakotialueella, kuin hieman hiljaisempia yksilöitä. Onneksi pyhäliikenne ei sentäs ala aamuviideltä.


On ne varmaan kuitenkin mieluummin kunneltavia kuin jotkut vanhemmat Scania BR/BF110 tai vm. -92 Scania N113 CLB.  :Wink:

----------


## Rester

> #110/8, kiva nähdä että midi palannut liikenteeseen pitkän tauon jälkeen. Mikäs oli syy poissaoloon?


#110:n vaihdelaatikko kävi kolmannella osapuolella korjauksessa, lisäksi muitakin vetopuolen osia ollut ilmeisesti huollossa. Oli vain kuulemma jämähtänyt pysäkille, eikä siitä enää millään liikkeelle omin avuin.

Näin sivuhuomiona: myös #109 oli samoihin aikoihin useita viikkoja pois pelistä. Veikkaisin, että konepuolella siinä tehty remonttia, sen verran epäterveen kuuloista nakutusta kuului konehuoneen puolelta, kun sillä viimeksi olin ajossa. Nyttemmin sekin on palannut liikenteeseen.

----------


## jtm

> #110:n vaihdelaatikko kävi kolmannella osapuolella korjauksessa, lisäksi muitakin vetopuolen osia ollut ilmeisesti huollossa. Oli vain kuulemma jämähtänyt pysäkille, eikä siitä enää millään liikkeelle omin avuin.
> 
> Näin sivuhuomiona: myös #109 oli samoihin aikoihin useita viikkoja pois pelistä. Veikkaisin, että konepuolella siinä tehty remonttia, sen verran epäterveen kuuloista nakutusta kuului konehuoneen puolelta, kun sillä viimeksi olin ajossa. Nyttemmin sekin on palannut liikenteeseen.


No hyvä tietää, että sisarukset ovat taas terveitä! Ehdin jo pelästyä, että Midit oltaisiin jo ehditty poistaa  :Frown: 

3.5 Tkl:
#224/1

3.5 LL:
#11/50

----------


## karvinen

joo toi TKL #110 oli puutunut toho TV 2 eteen!

----------


## jtm

3.5 Tkl:
*#638/12*
#215/16, ja lähti juuri linjalle Y16 ellei ole hajonnut.

----------


## jtm

4.5 Tkl:
#279/12
*#215/Y16*, kilvistä löytyi Y-merkki. Joitain ongelmia ilmeni kun madeltiin keskustan tuntumassa kävelyvauhtia.
#633/31

----------


## Aaro R

4.5
TKL:

#281/23
#87/25
#629/3

4.5
Paunu:

#93/62
#52/71
#121 seisoskeli myös Pyynikintorilla, "Ei Linjalla" statuksella.

3.5
Paunu:

#*65/70*

----------


## jtm

4.5 Tkl:
#636/11
#626/19
#638/26
#637/29

4.5 LL:
#12/79

----------


## ana

Tkl 3.5

#87/21

Paunu 4.5

#123/62

----------


## jtm

4.5 Tkl:
*#622/3*

----------


## Aaro R

> *#622/3*


Mahtaakohan tämä sitten olla "uusi" vakio kolmoselle? Linjanumerohan siinä jo olisi valmiina (linjalta 39). :Biggrin: 

5.5
TKL:

#223/23
#225/25
#626/6
#637/3

5.5
Paunu:

#*123/62*

----------


## jtm

> Mahtaakohan tämä sitten olla "uusi" vakio kolmoselle? Linjanumerohan siinä jo olisi valmiina (linjalta 39).


Tuskin! Numero 3 oli ihan eri paikassa kuin 39:llä ja onhan siinä linjanumero vaikka 28:llekin  :Wink:  Seikkaili minun mielestä eilen kyllä iltpäivällä vakiolinjallaan 39:llä, koska havaitsin tuon vasta neljän lähdössä Petsuun keskustorilta.

----------


## jpmast

3.5.
TKL
#424/Y2
#87/21

4.5.
TKL
#280/12
#235/28

V.Paunu
#121 & #123/62

----------


## killerpop

Pe 7.5.

Paunu #89 (Lahti Scala) linjalla (76) Tampere-Kangasala-Pälkäne. Ilmeisesti aamulla vastaavasti linjan 45 vuoroa on ajettu autolla #103 (Volvo 9700H) ?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:06 ----------

Länsilinjat #34:n mainosteipit vaihtui, eilen ollen vielä Berocca, nyt on teemana "Love is in the air", mainostaja jäi selvittämättä.

----------


## jtm

5.5 Tkl:
*#646/28*

7.5 Tkl:
#628/3
#642/11

----------


## hylje

> Länsilinjat #34:n mainosteipit vaihtui, eilen ollen vielä Berocca, nyt on teemana "Love is in the air", mainostaja jäi selvittämättä.


GB Glace-jäätelöt

----------


## killerpop

> GB Glace-jäätelöt


No niin näyttääkin olevan.

----------


## Aaro R

10.5
TKL:

#226/39

11.5
TKL:

#637/26
#629/37

11.5
LL:

#*90/86*

----------


## jtm

11.5 Tkl:
#650/3
#630/19
#226/22
#409/39

----------


## Aaro R

12.5
TKL:

#637/19
#223/17
#427/22
#632/37

TKL #89 on saanut pysäkkinäyttöä muistuttavan kapistuksen matkustamon etuosaan. Ei ollut kuitenkaan vielä käytössä.

----------


## ana

TKL 12.5

#664/Y35
#658/11

----------


## ultrix

_TKL 273_ kylkinumero nyt virallisella TKL-Arial Black-kursiivilla.

----------


## jtm

Keskustorilla on pieniä pysäkki muutoksia Keskustorin Mäkkärin tulipalosta johtuen. Tuulensuu - Koskipuistoväli on sallittu vain joukkoliikenteelle, sekä mäkin puoleinen kaista suljettu Tuulensuusta Keskustorille. Nyt kaikki bussit ja kuskin vaihtajat käyttävät pysäkkiä missä pysähtyy mm. 3 ja 13.

Asiasta uutinen: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ko...asp?id=2144142

----------


## killerpop

> Keskustorilla on pieniä pysäkki muutoksia Keskustorin Mäkkärin tulipalosta johtuen. Tuulensuu - Koskipuistoväli on sallittu vain joukkoliikenteelle, sekä mäkin puoleinen kaista suljettu Tuulensuusta Keskustorille. Nyt kaikki bussit ja kuskin vaihtajat käyttävät pysäkkiä missä pysähtyy mm. 3 ja 13.
> 
> Asiasta uutinen: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ko...asp?id=2144142


Noh, linjat 70 ja 71 käyttivät kyllä omaa laituriaan Keskustorilla Länsi-Itä -suunnassa, vaikka sinne aika jyrkän käännöksen saikin tehdä.

Mutta tilanne elää, nyt on bussit siirretty kulkemaan Ratinan kautta, joten Keskustorilla on liikenne hiljentynyt.

Muutama kuva paikan päältä (ei sisällä liiemmin busseja) http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/tulipalot/commerce_2010-05-14/

----------


## ultrix

Tampereen kaupungin joukkoliikennelogistikko J-P Häyrynen bongattu ohjaamassa matkustajia pysäkiltä 0504 Rautatieasema (Stockaa vastapäätä) pysäkille 0508 Rautatieasema (aseman edessä), jolla poikkeusreittien bussit pysähtyvät.

----------


## jtm

Keskustorilla kumpaankin suuntaan vain yksi kaista käytössä.

----------


## killerpop

Ma 17.5.

TKL #638 on saanut päällensä IKEAn kokomainosteipit. Havaintopäivänä auto teki promootiotyötä linjalla 8.

Linkki kuvaan

----------


## Eppu

> Ma 17.5.
> 
> TKL #638 on saanut päällensä IKEAn kokomainosteipit. Havaintopäivänä auto teki promootiotyötä linjalla 8.
> 
> Linkki kuvaan


Jos tuota keltaista raitaa olisi vähän myös ikkunalinjan alapuolella ja keulassa, vaikuttaisi väritys 80-luvun TKL:ltä.

----------


## Aaro R

18.5 TKL:

#224/25
#*645/18*
#90/22
#280/17
#632/29
#626/8
#225/18
#638/3

18.5 Paunu:

#89/45

----------


## C3P

19.5.
Vlk:n liikenne
#10/55

----------


## Rester

Linjan 3 pääte Lahdesjärvellä siirretään IKEAn alueelle jo ensi viikon alusta. Joukkoliikenteen tiedote aiheesta.

----------


## Automies

19.5.

TKL #661 ajoi Helsingissä Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen klo 16 jälkeen. Linjakilvissä "Se om moro"

----------


## ana

TKL 24.5.

#637/23
#661/13

----------


## killerpop

> TKL 24.5.
> 
> #637/23


Onkos tuo #637 puolipukeisesti Särkänniemen teipeissä? Ainakin #636 on (ajeli tänään linjalla 11) ja olin näkevinäni jo viime viikolla saman sarjan City l:n harmaalla alaosalla Särkänniemen mainosvaununa.

----------


## jtm

> Onkos tuo #637 puolipukeisesti Särkänniemen teipeissä? Ainakin #636 on (ajeli tänään linjalla 11) ja olin näkevinäni jo viime viikolla saman sarjan City l:n harmaalla alaosalla Särkänniemen mainosvaununa.



Juuri semmoinen puolipukeinen TODELLA ruma mielestäni.

24.5 Tkl:
#224/18
#638/3, on varmaan loppukevään ja kesän vakiona 3:lla.
Taitaa #636 ja #637 olla 4:n vakiot mainosteipeistä päätellen.
#87/30

----------


## jtm

25.5 Tkl:
#407/17
*#651/22*

----------


## Aaro R

#235 on näköjään uusi vakio linjalla 25, #226:n lähdettyä linjalle 17. 

Onko kenelläkään havaintoa siitä, että onko näihin uusiin TKL-Volvoihin (#87-93) ilmestynyt auton #89 lisäksi pysäkkinäyttöä matkustamon puolelle? Käsittääkseni, #89 on toistaiseksi ainut yksilö, josta moinen kapistus löytyy, joskaan se ei ole ollut vielä toiminnassa.

----------


## jtm

LL #36 ja #83 havaittu tilausajossa. Sekä yksi OP-Volvon kilvissä oli "TSOP". #36 ja #83 kilvissä jotain saksan tyyppistä kieltä.

----------


## ultrix

Bongattu LL #36 koeajolla ensin Rautatienkatua pohjoiseen ja sitten Aleksanterinkatua etelään, molemmilla kerroilla Hämpin risteyksessä.

Auto oli linjalla *H* St. Pölten (über Baden) ja reunassa vaikutti olevan ÖBB:n S-logo.  :Razz:

----------


## Rester

> Onko kenelläkään havaintoa siitä, että onko näihin uusiin TKL-Volvoihin (#87-93) ilmestynyt auton #89 lisäksi pysäkkinäyttöä matkustamon puolelle? Käsittääkseni, #89 on toistaiseksi ainut yksilö, josta moinen kapistus löytyy, joskaan se ei ole ollut vielä toiminnassa.


Kohdalleni sattuu jossain määrin noita uusimpia Volvoja, ja ainoastaan tuossa #89:ssä on tuo näyttö näkynyt toistaiseksi olevan. Lisäksi #89:ssä on myös tuon järjestelmän kuljettajan näyttö asennettuna, tosin sekään ei vielä toiminnassa.

----------


## Eppu

27.5.
TKL #642 vakipaikallaan kolmosella. Auto on nyt pilaajaväritetty, varsinkin keulasta sen tunnistaa hyvin.

----------


## ultrix

la 29.5.

LL #90/Y26

Menomatkan Ikealle 1720 P:torilta lähteneellä vuorolla sai matkustaa ilman muita matkustajia, syynä varmasti mattimyöhäinen Ikeallemenoaika ja toisaalta se, että linjan aikataulut ovat vain netissä ja kesäaikataulukirjassa. Illan viimeiselle vuorolle takaisin kaupunkiin ei kyllä näkynyt sen enempää asiakkaita olevan. Vuoro toki lähtee vasta 10 min päästä, mutta ketään ei ole pysäkillä ja vain kaksi henkilöä on menossa kyytiin.

----------


## jtm

29.5. Tkl:
#655/20
#634/25
#261/28

Kuulemma linjalla 15 kolaroitu noin 15min sitten Nekalassa. Kuulemma joku ajanu kovaa punasia päin bussin keulaosaan

EDIT: http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...kalassa/180184

----------


## Eppu

> Kuulemma linjalla 15 kolaroitu noin 15min sitten Nekalassa. Kuulemma joku ajanu kovaa punasia päin bussin keulaosaan
> 
> EDIT: http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...kalassa/180184


Kyseisellä risteyksellä on muuten melko synkkä historia muutenkin. Eikös joskus 80-luvulla sattunut sellainenkin onnettomuus, jossa  TKL:n ja Paunun autot törmäsivät juuri tässä risteyksessä, aiheuttaen paunun kuljettajan kuoleman? Minulla on myös sellainen käsitys, että muitakin kolareita tässä olisi sattunut, eikä tuo mainittu kuski olisi ainoa kuolonuhri.

----------


## J_J

> Kyseisellä risteyksellä on muuten melko synkkä historia muutenkin. Eikös joskus 80-luvulla sattunut sellainenkin onnettomuus, jossa  TKL:n ja Paunun autot törmäsivät juuri tässä risteyksessä, aiheuttaen paunun kuljettajan kuoleman? Minulla on myös sellainen käsitys, että muitakin kolareita tässä olisi sattunut, eikä tuo mainittu kuski olisi ainoa kuolonuhri.


Eiköös tämä vanha tapaus jossa muistaakseni HTH-212:n kuljettaja sai surmansa, tapahtunut aivan toisaalla, nimittäin Ahlmanintien ja Kuoppamäentien risteyksessä? Mahtoikohan risteys olla tuohon aikaan vielä tasa-arvoinen, tai sitten siinä oli kärkikolmiot. Joka tapauksessa STOP-merkit siihen on tulleet vasta myöhemmin.

----------


## tumppi84

> 29.5. Tkl:
> #655/20
> #634/25
> #261/28
> 
> Kuulemma linjalla 15 kolaroitu noin 15min sitten Nekalassa. Kuulemma joku ajanu kovaa punasia päin bussin keulaosaan
> 
> EDIT: http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...kalassa/180184


Kerrankin Aamulehti oli uutisoinut siten, ettei lööpissä ollut "Linja-auto ja pakettiauto kolaroivat". Eli ei annettu sellaista kuvaa, että vika olisi aina linja-auton kuljettajan. Tässä tapauksessa onneksi syyllinen on selvä.

----------


## jtm

Aamulehden sivulla on kuva palaneesta Länsilinjojen bussista. Ja yllätys yllätys taitaa olla #95 B10B LE alusta vielä! Oli palanut yhtäkkiä ihan poroksi takaa.

----------

